# Double subscription charge?



## Sammael (Dec 3, 2009)

A few days ago, I received an e-mail teeling me that my ENW subsciption was about to expire. I thought this was a bit strange (since I thought it was on auto-renew), so I went to my control panel and re-subscribed. My card was immediately charged (I get SMS notifications for that particular card).

So, I was surprised to receive another SMS notification tonight, and the amount charged indicated ENW subscription again. Is there a glitch? I know it's not a lot of money, but I'd like to avoid a double charge every month, if possible.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 3, 2009)

How bizarre.  The admin panel says your current payment now lasts until 2 Feb 2010 (I would normally expect it to say 2 Jan 2010).

From what I can tell, you have the one subscription, but have somehow made two payments this month (by resubscribing when one was active), and so it's extended it by a month.

In theory, this means that you shouldn't get another charge until Feb 02.  

What we can do is - manually send you back $3 and reset the expiry to Jan 02 and hope that fixes it.

Or leave it, hope nothing comes out on Jan 02 and that $3 does on Feb 02.  If it takes something on Jan 02 I can always return it.

Up to you - which would you prefer?


----------



## Sammael (Dec 3, 2009)

Let's wait until January and see what's going on.


----------



## Sammael (Dec 30, 2009)

I just got charged $3. Hmmm... it's not even January yet.


----------



## Sammael (Jan 2, 2010)

...and I got charged again today. Russ, please look into this.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 2, 2010)

If you go into each item in PayPal, cancel each of them.  It's obviously been screwed up somewhere.

If you could forward me the PayPal receipts for them, I'll refund the funds.  That should settle the balance.


----------



## Sammael (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi Russ, I could not figure out how to cancel the items in PayPal, but I forwarded the two receipts to your Hotmail address. Can you check if there are two active subscriptions for my account and cancel one of them (since I expect the same thing will happen on January 30th/February 2nd)?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2010)

There aren't two active subscriptions.  I'll cancel the one that's there, but I've no idea why PayPal is sending the funds twice.

The emails you forwarded to me from PayPal say:



> -----------------------------------
> Cancelling your subscription
> -----------------------------------
> 
> ...




Is that Cancel butotn not there on your PayPal account?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2010)

I've cancelled it and refunded those last two payments (I notice one was in Euros and the other in dollards, strangely).


----------



## Sammael (Jan 12, 2010)

It appears that I am no longer a community supporter... now, if I re-subscribe, will it automatically calculate the higher cost or not?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 12, 2010)

Sammael said:


> It appears that I am no longer a community supporter... now, if I re-subscribe, will it automatically calculate the higher cost or not?




I see no reason why it would - but then I saw no reason why it did what it did the first time, either!  This whole situation perplexes me!

As far as I know, you're in the clear to resubscribe now.  Certainly that's what all the info I have is telling me.


----------



## Sammael (Jan 31, 2010)

I decided to wait and see what would happen, rather than re-subscribe.

Yesterday, I was automatically charged $3, just like previous month - and I'm a supporter once again. We'll see what happens on February 2nd (when the second charge usually happened).


----------



## Sammael (Feb 3, 2010)

And, once again, another 2.50 EUR were charged. I finally managed to cancel this secondary subscription through PayPal, though.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 7, 2010)

Sammael said:


> And, once again, another 2.50 EUR were charged. I finally managed to cancel this secondary subscription through PayPal, though.




So did a cancel option appear where there was none before?

It's really hard for me to work out what's going on because I can't see your PayPal account (which is a good thing!) 

It seems - from what your saying - that nothing I do at this end affects subscriptions created via PayPal; so even if I cancel the subscription at this end, all that does is remove the EN World permissions; the actual payment needs to be cancelled at PayPal's end.

That's if I'm following this correctly. As far as I can tell, I have no abiity to stop PayPal making the payments - only the account holder has that power. But I do have the ability to cancel this end of the account, which is the permissions.

Does that fit in with your interpretation of how it's worked out?  I need to fully establish this so I can put cautionary verbiage on the subscription page.


----------



## Sammael (Feb 7, 2010)

You are correct in all your assumptions. 

When I followed your instructions about canceling my subscription last time, I simply did not have the "Cancel Subscription" option. This time, the option *did* appear, and I was finally able to cancel.

And yes, your removal of my Community Supporter status apparently had no bearing on the PayPal subscription, and once the monthly subscription was charged, the status was reset automatically (with no action on your part).

Looking back at the whole thing, the real mystery is this: why did I receive an e-mail back in October/November telling me that my ENW subscription was about to expire and that I should re-subscribe? It was this e-mail that prompted me to re-subscribe (thinking that this was the normal procedure and that I'd have to re-subscribe every month), which caused the double subscription in the first place. You may want to look into the way automated e-mails are set up.


----------

